# Buster is belly up!



## The Glassblower (Nov 8, 2005)

He is part of a school of 6 in a 90 gallon tank, so he is currently in a bucket, and I am boiling water to bring a previously filled but unheated 20 gallon up to temperature for a hospital tank. Help!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

good luck man, would really hurt to lose a fish

you had that long


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

good luck- that sux


----------



## .:R (Dec 6, 2005)

That sucks man. Hope he comes around.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If he is belly up....I dont see much you can do for him.

Moved to Injury forum.


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

ahahah 1 dead fish


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

spoondc2 said:


> ahahah 1 dead fish


wtf?


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

spoondc2 said:


> ahahah 1 dead fish










Not real cool man.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

spoondc2 said:


> ahahah 1 dead fish


I cant wait till your first P death, well see how u feel. 
U gotta show respect if u want some in return. Laughing at other ppls misfortune is really the wrong way to start your membership here, u will soon realize that.

Oh and GlassBlower, sorry bout the death of such an old fish. That sux. Do u have any pics of the old feller?


----------



## The Glassblower (Nov 8, 2005)

He's still struggling, so all hope is not lost. No pictures yet, but a couple have been taken of the full tank on a disposable camera, and they can burn a cd for us when we get it developed. He is looking better, but still upside down most of the time.


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

That sux man. Hope that things work out for you and your fish.

Trystan


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

spoondc2 said:


> ahahah 1 dead fish


Aren't you the same guy that got bit by his own fish?

BHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

warning issued.


----------



## The Glassblower (Nov 8, 2005)

He is swimming around looking good now. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

The Glassblower said:


> He is swimming around looking good now. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


Excellent!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

The Glassblower said:


> I am boiling water to bring a previously filled but unheated 20 gallon up to temperature


It is easier and more accurate to adjust the water from your bathtub to the proper temp with a thermometer. Just turn on the hot water first, then adjust the cold water valve until the water drops to the right temp!


----------



## The Glassblower (Nov 8, 2005)

spoondc2 said:


> ahahah 1 dead fish


This guy claimed to have his finger bit off in November, and Jan. 11 he is talking about his four P's, biggest of them about 3". So we know he lies, and gets off on pissing people off. Must be bored with his life.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Glad to hear your fish is doin better now, would be a shame to loose that nice of a fish, keep takin special care of him and goodluck


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The Glassblower said:


> ahahah 1 dead fish


This guy claimed to have his finger bit off in November, and Jan. 11 he is talking about his four P's, biggest of them about 3". So we know he lies, and gets off on pissing people off. Must be bored with his life.
[/quote]
Ok, ok, I know it's your own topic, and that guy clearly choose your topic to demonstrate in public how much of an ass he is, but he's been burned enough for that by now.
So let's keep it on topic from now on, and disregard that remark - as a wise man once said, don't feed the trolls (and responding to such dumb remarks is just that!)

Glad to hear Buster's condition is improving








Keep us updated!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Glad to hear that your p is getting better


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Thats good news, Happy to hear hes doing OK


----------



## The Glassblower (Nov 8, 2005)

Finally borrowed a digital camera, here he is. We are afraid to move him back in with the other five, as they are quite agressive, but he needs more than a bare 1x1x3 tank.
View attachment 92867


----------



## NATE (Jan 15, 2004)

The Glassblower said:


> Finally borrowed a digital camera, here he is. We are afraid to move him back in with the other five, as they are quite agressive, but he needs more than a bare 1x1x3 tank.
> View attachment 92867


He's a good look'n P. You say he is about 9-10 yrs old. I'm just wondering does anyone know how long RBP live in captivity, I don't remember ever seeing it writen in any articles I've read.
I have 2 RBP just over 2 yrs old

By the way I hope Buster makes out ok. It's not a good feeling to have a sick fish, I'm dealing with health issues with one of mine aswell

 GOOD LUCK


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

hope he pulls through, hes an awsome looking guy, huge


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

He's sweet. How big is he? Hope he makes it.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

i like that fish a lot, its pretty impressive to see him survive after being belly up, you've deffinantly got a fighter there! He looks very well taken care of as most red's i've seen that are old lose their color and look, well, crappy. Thats the first mature natt i've seen that i actually really like. Hope he keeps improving for you, thats a long time to have a fish, would be terrible him at this point, i'm hopin for ya!


----------



## The Glassblower (Nov 8, 2005)

Well, an update for everyone.
He is well, and back in his 90 gallon. Nicole was afraid to move him back, as she has had him for so long, so I waited until she flew to Moncton last thursday morning, and moved him then. He is fine, and with luck he will continue to be. When she gets back (with the camera) I will post pictures of the big tank.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Glad he's back in his 90 and well. Props for having that fish so lond and the care you have given him


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> ahahah 1 dead fish


This guy claimed to have his finger bit off in November, and Jan. 11 he is talking about his four P's, biggest of them about 3". So we know he lies, and gets off on pissing people off. Must be bored with his life.
[/quote]
Ok, ok, I know it's your own topic, and that guy clearly choose your topic to demonstrate in public how much of an ass he is, but he's been burned enough for that by now.
So let's keep it on topic from now on, and disregard that remark - as a wise man once said, don't feed the trolls (and responding to such dumb remarks is just that!)

Glad to hear Buster's condition is improving








Keep us updated!
[/quote]

Yeah but it makes us feel beter.

Your a real prick man.Totaly uncalled for.









Glad your fish is doing better.







Keep us posted.


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

good news he's ok. what happened to him anyways?


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

is he still doing alright?


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

do you know what he was suffering from, and how did you get so lucky to get him back? Maybe he was just tired.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

thats great !......man he's old how big is he?


----------

